# My Wifi Kindle won't connect



## MillyS

Hi

I got a new kindle 3 (wifi only) today, and have spent all day trying to get it to connect. It connects to my wireless at home, and I can use the browser on it, but when I try to register, it says "your kindle is unable to connect at this time..." I've done lord only knows how many restarts, and have registered it to my amazon account using my laptop, but the device itself just won't do anything! All I can read is the users guide, and its not being very helpful... I haven't called customer services, as it's christmas day, but I don't think I have any other options.... 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## CathyQuinn

How incredibly annoying, and on Christmas day.   

So it connects to the internet, but doesn't download books? What happens if you order a book (or just a free sample to test it out), and tell it to sync?


----------



## MillyS

I can't tell it to sync, the option is greyed out, and I only have one pge in the settings menu too, apparently there should be two or three... It won't register that it's registered, if that makes sense.... I've tried to go onto the kindle store, but I get the same message... Could this be a problem on Amazons end?


----------



## NogDog

It's possible their servers got overloaded by all the new Kindles being registered and browsing the Kindle store. You might try going to the Manage Your Kindle page via your regular computer's web browser, and register your Kindle from that end via the "Register a new Kindle" link under the "Your Kindle(s)" heading.


----------



## Phil75070

When you say you "got" a new Kindle, did you buy it or did you get it as a gift? If it was a gift and the giver neglected to check the box indicating such then it automatically gets registered to their account and would have to be deregistered before you can register it, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Jeff

I had the same problem. Customer service advised me to update the firmware and that worked.


----------



## MillyS

Thanks for all the advice, the kindle was a gift from my dad, but we deregistered it from his account... I shall try the firmware update, can I just plug my kindle into my computer, download off amazon, and drag and drop?


----------



## MillyS

Did the update, STILL getting that darn message! Can get on the internet, but the thing has no registered user, even though my amazon account says it's there, and I can't connect to the store! *head-desk* becoming rather frustrated.... any other ideas? I won't have the time to talk to the customer services until Wednesday...


----------



## 1131

That's a bummer.  I had the same problem with my K2.  The programmers had to fix it so there was no choice but to go through customer service.  A file (not a book) was corrupted and only they could fix it.  You may want to call CS as soon as possible because if that is the problem, it will take time to fix.  Since you K is new, they may offer a replacement rather than make you wait to get this one fixed.  If they do, they will overnight it to you and pay for the return of you current K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MillyS said:


> Did the update, STILL getting that darn message! Can get on the internet, but the thing has no registered user, even though my amazon account says it's there, and I can't connect to the store! *head-desk* becoming rather frustrated.... any other ideas? I won't have the time to talk to the customer services until Wednesday...


Sounds like you need to contact Kindle CS. . .go ahead and contact them now. Go to Kindle Support on line at Amazon, and find the 'call me back' link. . .your phone will ring right away. . .they'll sort you out; probably will replace the Kindle immediately -- may even ship it out today and you'll have it tomorrow. They're there 24/7 so don't feel like you have to wait until 'regular' business hours. . . . .


----------



## MillyS

FIXED! The problem was with my Wifi at home, my dad has it set up behind a firewall, and something about it was blocking the information! We visited my grandmas today, and it connected there fine, and have downloaded two books!
Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## NogDog

MillyS said:


> FIXED! The problem was with my Wifi at home, my dad has it set up behind a firewall, and something about it was blocking the information! We visited my grandmas today, and it connected there fine, and have downloaded two books!
> Thanks for all your help everyone!


Big sigh of relief, right?


----------



## MillyS

NogDog said:


> Big sigh of relief, right?


Absolutly. I can now enjoy the rest of my christmas holiday!


----------



## samhorn

I had this problem for about three hours. I solved it by changing my router's security setting to WPA only (it was previously set to WPA2). The downside was I had to change all my devices to the new settings.


----------

